# Use Android Phone As A Bluetooth Keyboard For Touchpad



## joeschmo88 (Nov 3, 2011)

I was wondering if it was at all possible to use my Droid 3 as a bluetoothed keyboard on my Touchpad, or even if it is possible to bluetooth my Droid 3 to the Touchpad itself. I was hoping to use my phone not only as a keyboard but possibly as a key pad for my emulators that I use. If anyone has any information it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cloud858rk (Sep 26, 2011)

You could look at WiFi Keyboard.


----------



## jeff0519 (Oct 15, 2011)

"WiFI keyboard" for android connect to PC only...
If you need android to android method, I only find the "DroidMote Client /Server" that may helped you. But I more hope the developer can add a function let phone become Gamepad & through Bluetooth connect to tablet.... It will more convenience.


----------



## joeschmo88 (Nov 3, 2011)

I downloaded DroidMote and it worked great between my D3 and TP. Thanks for showing that to me. You can use it as a gamepad somewhat but the ABXY buttons will not work within my emulators, besides that everything worked seamlessly.


----------



## zulu99 (Nov 5, 2011)

You can easily solve the problem of buttons:

How customize buttons actions in DroidMote Client / Server:

You can change the default Key Layout Map (qwerty.kl or Generic.kl).

To know which scan codes send the client you can install in the server part the free tool (Keyevent Dispaly in the android Market).

Then follow these simple steps:

1) connect the client to the server
2) make sure everything works
3) on the server start the tool Keyevent Dispaly
4) click a button on the client
5) read the scan code on the Keyevent Dispaly
6) open the file /system/usr/keylayout/qwerty.kl
7) put the scan code on the left and on the right the new custom action
8) reboot the device with the server installed.

you can find the list of custom action to this android developer page:
http://developer.android.com/referen.../KeyEvent.html.

p.s.

only honeycomb and later versions of Android include the use of buttons:

key 304 BUTTON_A
key 305 BUTTON_B
key 306 BUTTON_C
key 307 BUTTON_X
key 308 BUTTON_Y
key 309 BUTTON_Z
key 310 BUTTON_L1
key 311 BUTTON_R1
key 312 BUTTON_L2
key 313 BUTTON_R2
key 314 BUTTON_SELECT
key 315 BUTTON_START
key 316 BUTTON_MODE
key 317 BUTTON_THUMBL
key 318 BUTTON_THUMBR

If you have the DroidMote Server installed on a version earlier than honeycomb, open the file qwerty.kl and add:

key 304 A
key 305 B
key 306 C
key 307 X
key 308 Y
key 309 Z
key 310 D
key 311 E
key 312 F
key 313 G
key 314 H
key 315 I
key 316 L
key 317 M
key 318 N


----------



## jeff0519 (Oct 15, 2011)

hi i just find a free apps may be more easy to connect to TP, (blueputdroid ) that is connect with bluetooth.


----------



## zulu99 (Nov 5, 2011)

watch this and tell me what is the best:


----------



## joeschmo88 (Nov 3, 2011)

This there any way to use my D3's physical keyboard?


----------



## Eldenmisty (Aug 26, 2011)

can someone please explain to me how to map the keys?i have tried for 2 days and havent changed anything i have put the files in the key layout and the characters and all and i have changed buttons and saved them but i still cant play mc3 nova 2 or asphalt 6 its like my buttons are set to the generic and not what i have changed i dont understand can i ahve some help please


----------

